# Groton, CT - wtb early 04 f350 fisher push plates



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

looking for 7159-2 for a 04 crew cab. Located in CT, I believe 99-04 250/350 same.

I have 2005 push plates if needed. Was going to swap till i realized they dont match.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

sectlandscaping said:


> looking for 7159-2 for a 04 crew cab. Located in CT, I believe 99-04 250/350 same.
> 
> I have 2005 push plates if needed. Was going to swap till i realized they dont match.


Be careful if you buy them used - 99-04 is the same, but only if you bought a set made after 2003. A set built prior to that will not fit your 2004.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Correct look up the parts list for 7159 and the -1 and -2 to make sure you get the -2

Normally I would sell you one but I only have one set left


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JFon101231 said:


> Normally I would sell you one but I only have one set left


Tease


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow so it's harder to find then I thought.


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I havent found a part breakdown explaining difference.

This is the mount # 7159-2. This fits 1999-2004 Ford Super Duty F250, F350, F450, F550. There is a difference between Early and Late 2004. This will _not_ fit Late 2004, which is most trucks manufactured in 2004.

With this, you are getting. Passenger's Side mount 22246, Driver's Side mount 26535, two Brackets 22289, Cross Bar 22211, two Shims 22323, 8 handle bolts 22314, and bolt bag 22210.

heres a link for 7159
http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/22303.05_090205.pdf


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

sectlandscaping said:


> Wow so it's harder to find then I thought.


Try calling this guy in bos. Ma. ? https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/pts/d/waltham-fisher-push-plates-off-ford-350/6777966898.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The difference has nothing to do with the late vs new. It has to do with the different revisions from 7159, 7159-1, and 7159-2. If you look up those numbers, you'll see the different kit pieces


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

http://library.fisherplows.com/pdfs/22303.02_090105.pdf

http://library.fisherplows.com/pdfs/22303.05_090205.pdf

http://library.fisherplows.com/pdfs/22303.12_051505.pdf

During the 99 - 04 time period, the kit was revised twice to accommodate frame changes. Later kits fit earlier trucks but not vice versa. If you look online, it looks like there are only 7159-2 kits out there cuz that's what all new kits would be. Buying them used does not guarantee that


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks, got the part number breakdown off that. So how do I identify which is which? I doubt ill see the stamps on the ears. Heres a picture from a guy on facebook.










Probably best pulling them off a 03 truck. I found two guys in MASS that looks to have the right one. One claims he bought them new 6 months ago and crashed truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

The documents that I linked to say but they were in order, 7159, -1, -2


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

That pic is a Western maybe, hard to tell, but it isn't a Fisher thats for sure.

Load all 3 of the parts list links that were noted above. If you toggle between all of them, you will see the differences and where you need to be looking on any you pick up to make sure they are the 'slimmer' 7159-2.


----------

